
 Terrorism in the U.S. Since 9/11 - wglb
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/08/terrorism_in_th.html
======
dkokelley
This is a terrible analysis. The author looks at attempted terrorism numbers
and concludes that terrorism isn't something that happens all that much. No
consideration is given to any determent effect from law enforcement or the
possible effectiveness of our anti-terrorism activities. It's entirely
possible that the $1tn we've spent has reduced the quantity and effectiveness
of terrorist activities. I'm open to data analysis proving or refuting this
possibility, but the author doesn't even mention it.

Also,

 _"...that's sixteen deaths in the U.S. to terrorism in the past ten years.
Given the credible estimate that we've spent $1 trillion on anti-terrorism
security (this does not include our many foreign wars), that's $62.5 billion
per life saved."_

What purpose does this number serve? That's 16 deaths, not 16 people who
didn't die. The actual number would be $3,333 per American who is not dead.

I think this man is just upset about the cost of war and mad at Bush. This is
a rant, not an analysis.

A contrary analysis could say that in the 10 years up to and including 9/11,
we've lost thousands of lives from terrorist activities, and in the 10 years
since, we've lost 16 (not including our military). Therefor, our policies have
drastically reduced terrorism.

Either argument is ridiculous without thorough analysis and supporting data
showing a direct relationship to terrorism levels.

~~~
waffle_ss
Agreed, the calculation that

($ spent on anti-terrorism) / (# of people killed in terrorism) = ($/citizen
saved from terrorism)

makes me think that this article was not very well thought-out.

------
ddw
Fewer than dog bites and lightning strikes!
[http://thinkprogress.org/security/2011/08/25/304113/chart-
on...](http://thinkprogress.org/security/2011/08/25/304113/chart-
only-15-americans-died-from-terrorism-last-year-less-than-from-dog-bites-or-
lightning-strikes/)

~~~
beej71
We must pour $1T into dog bite prevention immediately!

